# Cottage Cheese



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Been checking past posts and notice a lot of people take this just before bed.

Do u eat it alone ie straight out the pot or with anything else ie toast, crackers etc ???


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Depends on your goals and overall daily calorie intake.Personally i don't like carbs before bed so i'd either have it on it's own or with some fish oils/natty peanut butter


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I mix peanut butter in with mine.

Or apple sauce (bit naughty, but its nice  )


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

The honest truth is to get it down any how you can. Mix what ever you can to get it down. It's god awful stuff but I go thru around 3 tubs a day being a veggie. Ho hum.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I love it out of the tub, and eat 250G before bed.

It's cassein protein, so it digests slow which will last in the night.

Somestimes i'll put some honey on there to sweeten it up. I'm yet to try it with PB, but many people I know do that.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I mix peanut butter in with mine.
> 
> Or apple sauce (bit naughty, but its nice  )


Sounds horrible..


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Sounds horrible..


Dont knock it till you've tried it :tongue10:


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Straight out of the pot with pineapple before bed


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

straight out the pot for me too... i buy the tubs with the chives in it so its not that bad


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

gym rat said:


> straight out the pot for me too... i buy the tubs with the chives in it so its not that bad


I might try that. I normally have it raw or with pineapple.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

nice on rivta, high in salt though


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

mix in some chocolate protein powder


----------



## mak (Jan 27, 2007)

I have mine with pineapple and almonds , yum yum


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep Pinapple, heard there is something in it to help recovery? (cant recall what tho...tired?). Together with the slow digesting protein seems like the perfect nightime snack. If your looking for extra fibre/carbs i use them swedish crispbreads them cracked roll thingys. Lovely.


----------

